# DIY Hood & Lighting



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

After going round and round and ROUND about lighting and seeing how much 'aquarium' lighting is, my husband and I checked out the local hydroponics store. Makes sense right? They grow plants, must have lights. And boy, do they. We bought 2 24" 24W t5HO fixtures for $28 each and built a hood to fit them and fit the tank. 

Here are the pictures we took last night. We still have to stain the hood and varnish it to match the cabinet that houses the filter.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

Looks good but I would be worried about the high moisture in the hood.


----------



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not worried about moisture. The lamps are designed for hydroponics, and have a clear shield over them. Also, we are going to put 5 - 6 coats of clear varnish over all of the wood, and then line the inside with aluminum tape for reflection! I just stained it to match the cabinet today, and my husband will be busy tomorrow putting on the clear coats!


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

good plan lol really putting your husband to work lately with all this diy eh?


----------



## enola (Dec 31, 2011)

drunkenbeast said:


> good plan lol really putting your husband to work lately with all this diy eh?


I lol-ed for a few minutes at this one. He volunteered... Really. And he has a brand new arsenal of Nerf guns now to keep him happy!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks great! and LOL at the nerf guns. Men are just big kids looking to play with toys arent they? lol


----------



## Tommyz44 (Jan 3, 2012)

i dig it looks really good! hes quite the crafty man!


----------



## Galvatron898 (Feb 27, 2011)

I think that looks great good work!


----------

